# 3Com OfficeConnect 3CRSHPW696 Wireless PCMCIA LAN

## Paulten

Hello.

I just got a 3Com Office Connect Wireless PCMCIA card here at work. 

I'm having problems getting it work. 

I've never tried to set up a Wlan card or a PCMCIA card before.

This card is not supported in the current kernel. But after some googling I found out that it was based on the Atmel chipset. 

My configuration :

Kernel 2.4.21 -With Wireless PCMCIA support

pcmcia-cs package is installed

Downloaded and Compiled all drivers from http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/

However it does not load any modules. lsmod shows none. Should it?

This is my atmel config :

Build all [y/N] : 

Set extra module version information [y/N] : y

Build Debug version [y/N] : y

Build USB Drivers [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA Drivers [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 3COM Driver [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision d Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision e Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 504 Driver [y/N] : n

Build miniPCI Driver [y/N] : y

Build applications [y/N] : y

Build command line application [y/N] : y

Build Winter wxWindows application [y/N] : n

Then make clean , all , install

I tried to load the modules in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmia, but that made no changes.

When plugging it in, I see in /var/log/messages :

Jul 14 10:32:08 laptop kernel: cs: unable to map card memory!

/sbin/cardctl ident :

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  no product info available

lspci output :

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] (rev a3)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78 )

02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller

02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller

02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4451 IEEE-1394 Controller

Thanks!

--Paul

----------

## arand

Inithially looking at what you described one thing I would do is not compile pcmcia support into the kernel, rather just let pcmcia-cs take care of it.

There have been several posts relating to how to get the atmel based cards setup.

Here is one page devoted to this topic.  That page looks a little dated but it may contain useful information for you.  Two more desciptions for getting these cards to work can be found  here  and here  which come from the gentoo community.

If you continue to have problems please post the errors that you are getting.

Hope this helps,

arand

----------

## Paulten

It did, I'm trying now.

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Paulten

Hello.

My problem. I compiled out PCMCIA support from the kernel to instead use pcmcia-cs. 

How do I start the PCMCIA-CS service? /etc/init.d/pcmcia start causes my computer to totally crash.

Thanks

--paul

----------

## arand

Yes that would be bad.  Quick question did you recompile pcmcia-cs?  Not sure if this is required but this might help.  

One thing you can to is run /etc/init.d/pcmicia restart.  For me pcmcia is started when net.eth0 is brought up put putting this in the beginning of /etc/init.d/net.eth0

```
depend() {

        need pcmcia

}

```

I am not sure what else to suggest.

arand

----------

## Paulten

Okay, thanks for the tip.

Yes I recompiled pcmcia-cs. Do I need support for Wireless LAN in the kernel? What about Wan? And no support what so ever for PCMCIA. Sorry about all the questions, pcmcia and wlan is greek for me  :Embarassed: 

My computer crashes when I run restart pcmcia to. I tried that too. How can I check for sertain that pcmcia service is running?

Paste from my net.eth0.

depend() {

        use hotplug pcmcia

}

----------

## arand

Yes you do need to have wirless options compiled into the kernel.  Just don't mark any specific card.  Do not build pcmicia support into the kernel.  Do not compile wan support.  Do compile network support in also.  

When you setup your laptop at anytime did you run an rc-update and added pcmcia anywere.  If so then that would be starting up your pcmcia at boot.  To check for this run a 

```
ps -U root
```

 and look for cardmgr in the output.  This is the utility that controls your pcmcia slots.

I assume you have tried booting your computer or restarting pcmcia with and without the wirless card in if not that might be worth a shot.

----------

## de4d

my notebook crashes when insmodding the atmel driver _if_ the kernel is compiled --march=pentium4. p3 works fine. you didnt mention p4, but i assume you got a similar problem.

hth

----------

## Paulten

I have p4 yes. Should I try to compile as p3 ? How about the preformance then?

Thank you for the tip. I will try it in the morning.

--Paul

----------

## tdb

1. Make sure your kernel is clean. Do a depmod -a and make sure there are no "unresoled symbols" for anything other then the atmel drivers. (they all start with pcmf...) do a make uninstall to remove the atmel drivers if you need to.

2. Say NO to "Set Extra Module Version Information." I have no idea what it is supposed to do, but for me, it caused all my problems. (this may be enabled with "build all" so don't say yes to it either.

3. Make sure you know what radio your card uses. Atmelwlandriver dropped support for Intersil radios back in December. If your card has one, you need to use the Dec 9 '02 snapshot. (more details on the website.)

4. Like the other poster said, turn off pcmcia in the kernel entirely. Use pcmcia-cs instead. Enable wireless lan in the kernel (first option) but don't select any cards.

5. Check /etc/pcmcia/atmel.opts and make sure your card is listed there. If not, add it using the info from "cardctl info" and "cardctl ident".

6. If that doesn't work, Radio Shack has the Linksys WPC11 for $50. It's on closeout in the stores and not available online. It has an Intersil radio and is already supported by pcmcia-cs, wlan-ng, and hostap. (I recommend using the last one. It has the most features with the least problems.)

----------

## Paulten

Thanks for howto, really appreciate it!  :Exclamation: 

I try tomorrow!   

I'll post my status here !

----------

## xdamnx

hi there,

i don't get my 3com card to work, because i don't know what to enable or disble while the 'make config'

here's my config:

```
# make config

Build all [y/N] : n

Set extra module version information [y/N] : n

Build Debug version [y/N] : n

Build USB Drivers [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA Drivers [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 3COM Driver [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision d Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision e Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 504 Driver [y/N] : n

Build miniPCI Driver [y/N] : n

Build applications [y/N] : y

Build command line application [y/N] : y

Build Winter wxWindows application [y/N] : n

grep: .configtmp: No such file or directory

You have to install the xforms library in order to use the xvnet application

Kernel Version Running 2.4.21

Found Kernel Source Directory (/lib/modules/2.4.21/build)

root dir of external pcmcia: 
```

and at the last line there's my problem what does this tool want to know from me ?

i got wlan support enabled in kernel, but not the pcmcia handling.

pcmcia-cs is re-emerged after new kernel compile.

big thx 4 your help,

----------

## arand

Just for the fun of life try saying to no to the command line applications.

----------

## xdamnx

hmm didn't make any change, even ifi "no-out" to build applications.

it seems that the kernel directory isn't correct, because at 

/lib/modules/2.4.21/ 

are only the modules the source is located at /usr/src/linux/

maybe it searches in my modules folder for the pcmcia stuff...

```
# make config

Build all [y/N] : n

Set extra module version information [y/N] : n

Build Debug version [y/N] : n

Build USB Drivers [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA Drivers [y/N] : y

Build PCMCIA rfmd Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 3COM Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision d Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA rfmd revision e Driver [y/N] : n

Build PCMCIA 504 Driver [y/N] : n

Build miniPCI Driver [y/N] : n

Build applications [y/N] : y

Build command line application [y/N] : n

Build Winter wxWindows application [y/N] : n

You have to install the xforms library in order to use the xvnet application

Kernel Version Running 2.4.21

Found Kernel Source Directory (/lib/modules/2.4.21/build)

root dir of external pcmcia: 
```

----------

## xdamnx

i tricked a bit around and finally got them compiled, but needed to install them manually...

now the driver gives me following error:

```
 # dmesg | grep pcmf*

pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!

pcmf502r3: CardServices release does not match!

```

my card is already defined in the atmel.conf:

```
card "3Com 3CRSHPW_96 Wireless LAN PC Card"

  manfid 0x0101, 0x696

  bind "pcmf502r3"
```

maybe any1 can help me :/

----------

## arand

I am not sure why it is asking this question.  I ran make config on the current version of the driver (2.1.2.2) and it gave me the same thing.  It seems however that just put in anything almost and then run make clean, make all.  It completed the make all with no errors.  

 I checked in the previous version (2.1.2.1) and there was no such question and I checked the .config file and there was no entry for pcmcia_src.  

I would say give it a shot and see what happens.

----------

## xdamnx

hmm seemed "somehow" to work...but now i got another problem...

if i put my card in it peeps 2 times, the led is on but nothing to find in 

"ifconfig -a"

maybe i'm doing something wrong because i don't know very much about w-lan in linux...

----------

## arand

what is the output of /sbin/lsmod?

----------

## xdamnx

lsmod gives me:

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

pcmf502r3              71264   0 (unused)

ds                      7336   1 [pcmf502r3]

i82365                 41376   1

pcmcia_core            44288   0 [pcmf502r3 ds i82365]

rtc                     6844   0 (autoclean)

cisco_ipsec           377408   0 (unused)

ide-cd                 32416   0 (autoclean)

sr_mod                 16056   0 (autoclean) (unused)

cdrom                  29600   0 (autoclean) [ide-cd sr_mod]

scsi_mod               87444   1 (autoclean) [sr_mod]

```

----------

## arand

I guess what I would like to know is the pcmf502rd module being loaded by pcmcia-cs when you put your card in or is it something that was in your modules.autoload file.  Also have you used iwconfig yet?

----------

## xdamnx

hmm iwconfig cannot be found on my system...is it a special wireless pack which i need to emerge ??

<edit> 

found a wireless-tools package, output of iwconfig after plugging in:

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

cipsec0   no wireless extensions.

eth1      ATMEL RFMD  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:4  Access Point: FF:00:00:00:00:00  

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   

          RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:40  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

no acces point in range at home so there is no link, but at work i need to choose which access-point i want to use, how do i do that ?

</edit>

----------

## Paulten

Hi guys.

Update. Found out that the PCMCIA card I have been struggling to get working, was not working at all.

I recived a new USB 3com OfficeConnect USB-Adapter 3CRSHEW696.

What do I need in my kernel now ? 

I need a reboot to test  :Smile: 

brb

--Paul

----------

## Paulten

Okey, I just recompiled my kernel with USB support : 

I got this output :

cd /lib/modules/2.4.21; \

mkdir -p pcmcia; \

find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o' | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{}                             pcmcia

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.4.21; fi

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia/pcmf502r.                            o

depmod:         register_pccard_driver_R1c442d6c

depmod:         CardServices_Re4eef0a4

depmod:         unregister_pccard_driver_Rdb348cd2

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia/pcmf502r3                            .o

depmod:         register_pccard_driver

depmod:         unregister_pccard_driver

depmod:         CardServices

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia/pcmf502rd                            .o

depmod:         register_pccard_driver_R1c442d6c

depmod:         CardServices_Re4eef0a4

depmod:         unregister_pccard_driver_Rdb348cd2

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia/pcmf502re                            .o

depmod:         register_pccard_driver_R1c442d6c

depmod:         CardServices_Re4eef0a4

depmod:         unregister_pccard_driver_Rdb348cd2

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia/pcmf504.o

depmod:         register_pccard_driver_R1c442d6c

depmod:         CardServices_Re4eef0a4

depmod:         unregister_pccard_driver_Rdb348cd2

a depmod -a gives this :

depmod -a

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia/pcmf502r3.o

What now? :/

----------

## nedwards

I had a problem with pcmcia-cs not finding anything. You need to add the following to /etc/pcmcia/config.opts:

include memory 0xbc004000-0xbcffffff

Then download the pcmcia-cs 3.2.4 source and point the .config to it. 

My .config is as follows:

CONFIG_PCI=n

#PCMCIA Drivers

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_502A=n

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3COM=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_502AD=n

CONFIG_PCMCIA_502AE=n

CONFIG_PCMCIA_504=n

CONFIG_PCI_506=n

#USB Drivers

CONFIG_USB=n

CONFIG_USB_503A_RFMD=n

CONFIG_USB_505=n

CONFIG_USB_505_2958=n

#Applications Configuration

CONFIG_APPS=y

CONFIG_CMD_LINE=y

CONFIG_Winter=n

CONFIG_XAPP=n

DEBUG=

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=n

# runtime variables. Generated by setup.sh

KERNEL_SRC = /lib/modules/2.4.22_pre2-gss/build

HAS_FORMS = n

PCMCIA_CONFIG = /etc/pcmcia

PCMCIA_SRC = /home/nicke/atmelnew/pcmcia-cs-3.2.4

#PCMCIA_SRC = /usr/src/linux

PCI_DES = /lib/modules/2.4.22_pre2-gss/kernel/drivers/net

PCMCIA_DES = /lib/modules/2.4.22_pre2-gss/pcmcia

USB_DES = /lib/modules/2.4.22_pre2-gss/kernel/drivers/usb

USB_CONFIG = /etc/hotplug

MAN_PATH = /usr/share/man/man1

----------

## Paulten

Thanks.

This is my status.. 

I found a list over USB devices that worked : 

http://www.wireless.org.au/~jhecker/atmeldrv/usbtable.html

My USB device is the first on the list.

The MAC isn't listed in my atmel.conf file. 

To find out I typed cardctl ident : 

cardctl ident                                                                 

Socket 0:

  no product info available

Socket 1:

  no product info available

Is this only for pcmcia cards? 

On the list I saw that it uses RFMD RADIO, I compiled that in the atmeldriver. But what is the name of the module ? 

So far I tried to modprobe the USB modules :

[laptop!!#] ls /lib/modules/2.4.21/kernel/drivers/usb                                 

acm.o    bluetooth.o  emi26.o   pegasus.o  usbnet.o    usbvnet5_2958.o

audio.o  catc.o       kaweth.o  printer.o  usbvnet5.o  usbvnetr.o

The pcmcia dir contains this :

ls /lib/modules/2.4.21/pcmcia                                             

pcmf502r.o  pcmf502r3.o  pcmf502rd.o  pcmf502re.o  pcmf504.o

When I unplug and plug in the USB device I get this in /var/log/messages ::

Jul 21 16:48:10 laptop kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.0-1, assigned address 2

Jul 21 16:48:10 laptop kernel: usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x506/0xa01) is not claimed by any active driver.

Thanks!

--Paul

----------

## Paulten

http://at76c503a.berlios.de/

Well well... A make && make install got the card working with this driver  :Smile: 

I am so happy now:)

--Paul

----------

## arand

 *xdamnx wrote:*   

> hmm iwconfig cannot be found on my system...is it a special wireless pack which i need to emerge ??
> 
> <edit> 
> 
> found a wireless-tools package, output of iwconfig after plugging in:
> ...

 

I have never done anything with slecting access-points.  All the networks that I have connected to had no encryption and my card just picked up the network and work.  I know this is not much help but that is what I have done in the past.

----------

## Paulten

Hi again.

As I said, I got my USB Wlan card working.

My next mission was to set it up with the encryptian key, right essid and Access point.

iwconfig made this pretty simple.

A little script :

```
 

iwconfig wlan0 key restricted XFD2381XXX

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 essid "intraHouse"

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

echo iface_wlan0="dhcp" >> /etc/conf.d/net

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start to get IP.

My iwconfig output :

[laptop!!#] iwconfig                                                                       [~]

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"intraHouse"  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:11  Access Point: 00:06:25:C6:07:77  

          Bit Rate:11Mb/s   

          RTS thr=1536 B   Fragment thr=1536 B   

          Encryption key:XFD2-381X-XX   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:37  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

--Paul  :Smile: 

----------

